# Deadliest catch



## ismart (Apr 17, 2008)

The new season of deadliest catch has started. Does anybody else besides me love that show?


----------



## Malnra (Apr 17, 2008)

Hard to believe it was renewed. I guess you and the 12 others who watch it are enough. hehehe *winks*


----------



## joossa (Apr 18, 2008)

Geoff_K said:


> Hard to believe it was renewed. I guess you and the 12 others who watch it are enough. hehehe *winks*


LOL. I don't like it very much either.

I love Dirty Jobs, though!


----------

